# Tojiro Shirogami Deba Warped!!



## hugen (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, i've been reading on the forum for quite a while and been inspired by the Japanese knife family.

So when i could resist anymore i ordered a 180mm tojiro shirogami deba and a 195mm tojiro shirogami usuba.

Now when they have arrived one question arose. The usuba is dead flat on the back (the spine against flat surface). However the deba is (severely) warped. Would this be acceptable to you guys or shall i have it exchanged? Or is this a "on purpose feature"?

Thanks for any comments!





  








Photo-2015-09-23-19-39-40_2673.JPG




__
hugen


__
Sep 23, 2015












  








Photo-2015-09-23-19-39-32_2672.JPG




__
hugen


__
Sep 23, 2015












  








Photo-2015-09-23-19-39-01_2671.JPG




__
hugen


__
Sep 23, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Send it back. On top of being warped, I'm not sure it is sharpened. Single bevels need to be opened, and unless the vendor specifically says they do it, its up to you. JKI and Korin do this even for their cheaper lines.


----------



## hugen (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, the knife is definitely sharp, its actually freakishly sharp. Regarding the warped tip i contacted the seller who sent me pictures of more sample debas with the exact same curvature, the seller implies this is how the back of a deba should look and not be completely flat. Is this correct? Im somewhat of a noobie myself but always thought the back (flat side) off the knife was supposed to be completely flat just like the usuba is.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The back side of single bevels is not flat.  It is concave a bit.  Don't overdo uraoshi sharpening or you will flatten it out which is bad and not fixable sometimes.

On your knife, if you sight down the spine, is it straight?


----------



## hugen (Sep 23, 2015)

I know that the uraoshi is supposed to be concave, which it also is. However what im refering to is the warpness of the spine which i tried to illustrate with the pictures in my first post. There I press the upperside of the spine on the concave side against a flat surface. I always thought that the spine from top to toe should lay flat against the table, i can see the concaveness if i look at the knife from the front however. 

The seller said its normal with the tip up in the air a bit like my pictures, but i thought this is a flaw in the production?

Thanks again!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

might be okay and sometimes intentional

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23873-Opinions-on-weird-tip?highlight=warped+deba


----------



## hugen (Sep 23, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> might be okay and sometimes intentional
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23873-Opinions-on-weird-tip?highlight=warped+deba


Thanks!! I have been all over google but havent found this thread, wierd. So the design is probably intentional. Thanks very much for your help!

Cheers!


----------



## hugen (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, it made me alot more comfortable with my purchase! I have been all over google but somehow missed that thread. Thanks again!

Cheers!


----------

